# IELTS Test



## preethy2505 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hello,

I am Prathima from Bangalore. I have a query regarding IELTS.

Me and my husband are planning to move to Australia. I am a double masters degree holder and have 8 years experience in retail. My husband is a degree holder and has 15 years experience in retail. Do we still have to take the IELTS??

Kindly advise.

Regards,
Prathima


----------

